# Hp proliant dl160 g5 don't works with sas controller



## Orige (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi, i have an HP Proliant DL160 G5 with two hot-plug SATA disks on
hot-plug LSI raid controller.

 I have tried 7.0,7.2 and 8.0 install CDs.

 It stops at:

```
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
```

 With ACPI disabled:

```
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
```

I have tried to install Debian 4.0r3 withou any problems.
BIOS is upgraded..

When i removed the LSI HBA controller, the boot process has been
completed and sysinstall was started.

So it look like an LSI HBA issue. I have LSI HBA 1064E. 

Any suggestions?


----------

